# Christmas Decorations And Black Friday!



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I braved the cold and wind and put up all the Christmas decorations the past 2 days. Yeah, that's right, I don't need a man to help, besides most of them (with the exception of the men here, of course







) have no eye for detail. I mean to tell you there are lights galore and the electric meter is smokin! Best part is...I live on a private road with 3 houses and I'm at the end, so not exactly sure whoever sees them.









I don't do Black Friday because I am not out of my mind and prefer to order online! YEAH!









So have we all put out the Christmas stuff?? Tree? Did anyone start shopping?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I braved the cold and wind and put up all the Christmas decorations the past 2 days. Yeah, that's right, I don't need a man to help, besides most of them (with the exception of the men here, of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures??


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I braved the cold and wind and put up all the Christmas decorations the past 2 days. Yeah, that's right, I don't need a man to help, besides most of them (with the exception of the men here, of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures??
[/quote]

I'll be starting mine next weekend. You are welcome to help, Michele! It will take me all week. My electric meter does smoke. I was pulling about 60 amps last year and will probably be about the same this year.
Shopping, no way! Black Friday is not for me! 
So, where are the pictures?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Bought our tree today and strung the lights on it. Kids will put the ornaments on tomorrow. A little earlier than normal for us, but I leave on a two week business trip to Shanghai, China this week. Doesn't leave much time for decorating when I return. Decided not to put lights on the house due to the time constraints.

Getting the tree today was actually quite good. Hardly anyone at the tree farm. Even found a parking space!! I think I will start getting my tree on Thanksgiving weekend from now on! Much less hassle.

Also went shopping yesterday and bought several gifts for the kids. It wasn't very busy, short lines.

DAN


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I braved the cold and wind and put up all the Christmas decorations the past 2 days. Yeah, that's right, I don't need a man to help, besides most of them (with the exception of the men here, of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cold ??

I've been with DD #2 at a soccer tournament in Pasadena just outside the Rose Bowl. It was cool enough today that I put on a light jacket in the late afternoon







. She has one more game tomorrow, so far they have 2 wins and 2 ties. My only Black Friday shopping was a quick stop at Lowes on the way to the tournament so I could pick up a Shop Vac for $29.

Christmas lights will have to wait for next weekend. Sometime this week I also need to finish winterizing the Outback. While it's warm in Pasadena it gets pretty cold here at nights.


----------

